# Cofanie wersji - SOLVED

## muchar

Witam.

Nie tak dawno zainstalowałem KDE3.2. Jako że bezpośrednio nie było dostępne (było [ Masked ]) zainstalowałem w ten sposób:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde
```

Co pozwoliło mi na posiadanie wersji 3.2. Wcześniej usunąłem wersję 3.1.5. Dzisiaj, robię sobie jak gdyby nigdy nic

```
emerge -Up world
```

i co widzę? Że musi zainstalować KDE3.1.5. Podobną historię mam z PSI i kilkoma innymi. 

Czy też tak macie? 

Jak to można naprawić/obejść?

----------

## no4b

moze emerge -Upv world?

Mozesz tez w /etc/portage/packages.umask odmaskowac nowe kde <=/kdebase/tu-wypisujesz-pakieciki-kde

----------

## arab79

 *no4b wrote:*   

> moze emerge -Upv world?
> 
> Mozesz tez w /etc/portage/packages.umask odmaskowac nowe kde <=/kdebase/tu-wypisujesz-pakieciki-kde

 

fakt. -Uvp powinno starczyc. co do kde3.2.0 dla ~x86 jest juz unmaskniete ;) wiec zrob emerge sync

----------

## roonek

Co pozwoliło mi na posiadanie wersji 3.2. Wcześniej usunąłem wersję 3.1.5. Dzisiaj, robię sobie jak gdyby nigdy nic

a jak ja usunoles ??wiem ze to lamerskie pytanie  :Smile:  ale dopiero zaczynam

```
emerge unemerge kde 
```

??

----------

## no4b

man emerge, tam sie dowiesz, nie pytaj o prace domowa.

----------

## muchar

Też kiedyś zaczynałem.   :Smile: 

```
emerge -C nazwapakietu
```

Żeby jednak usunąć całe KDE3.1.5, zrobiłem taką sztuczkę:

```
cd /usr/portage/kde-base

emerge -C *
```

Pewnie da się inaczej, ale chciałem usunąć wszystko co tam jest.

----------

## muchar

 *no4b wrote:*   

> man emerge, tam sie dowiesz, nie pytaj o prace domowa.

 

Typowa odpowiedź. Jeżeli masz odpowiadać bez pomocy - nie rób tego wcale. Ciekawe ile razy sam pytałeś na IRCu i grupach dysuksyjnych o podstawowe zagadnienia?

----------

## muchar

 *arab79 wrote:*   

> fakt. -Uvp powinno starczyc. co do kde3.2.0 dla ~x86 jest juz unmaskniete  wiec zrob emerge sync

 

Dziwne :/ Z jakiego serwera rsync korzystasz? Kliknąłem właśnie emerge sync i nadal mnie nęka o KDE3.1.5 :/

----------

## _troll_

 *muchar wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   man emerge, tam sie dowiesz, nie pytaj o prace domowa. 
> 
> Typowa odpowiedź. Jeżeli masz odpowiadać bez pomocy - nie rób tego wcale. Ciekawe ile razy sam pytałeś na IRCu i grupach dysuksyjnych o podstawowe zagadnienia?

 

[Zaraz pewnie flame'a wywolam, ale co tam!]

A to jest rownie typowa odpowiedz czlowieka, ktory zaklada ze latwiej sie zapytac niz przeczytac... Dokumentacji jest w brod, nie wspominac ze jest po polsku na gentoo.pl - jedyne co trzeba zrobic to ja _przeczytac_ (przejrzenie lub wydrukowanie moze nie wystarczyc - sorry za sarkazm... mam takiego znajomego, ktory uczy sie linuksa drukujac i przegladajac  :Smile:  rezultaty oczywiste).

Ponadto - w mojej skromnej opinii - strony podrecznika man to taka podstawa, ze zadawanie pytan o tego typu rzeczy powinno byc zabronione. (no moze wiekszosci podrecznikow.... wezmy np. gcc  :Wink:  ).

Slowem - szukajcie i czytajcie! Jesli to zawiedzie - to wtedy zadawajcie pytania.

PS. Autor powyzszej wypowiedzi nie jest zadnym 'guru' spraw wszelakich. Sam caly czas sie ucze _czytajac_. Pomagaja w tym strony tematyczne oraz google.pl . Gdy wyczerpie juz wszelkie znane mi mozliwosci - pytam. 'Mysl - to nie boli'.

----------

## cechor

Calkowicie sie zgadzam ze przed zadaniem pytania nalezaloby spojrzec do dostepnych informacji, ja najczesciej korzystam z google.

Ale czasami mnie .... bierze jak szukam czegos w google otwieram kolejne watki a tam 80% odpowiedzi to poszukaj w google i nic pozatym, a przeciez wlasnie szukam w google !!

Dlatego majac na wzgledzie "nie czyn drugiemu co tobie ..."  gdy ktos juz zada "brzydkie" pytanie to wspomnie ze na google latwo to znalesc itp ale staram sie odpowiedziec lub podac link gdzie moze znalesc odpowiedz. 

No chyba ze posty typu znajdz w google beda z google usowane   :Wink: 

Ale to tylko moje przemyslenie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## muchar

_troll_: Sam wyznaję zasadę że często szybciej i łatwiej można coś znaleźć w manual-u czy w google, aniżeli zapytać kogoś. Ale, chyba nie chcemy  żeby 90% postół tutaj było typu:

"Słuchajcie, mam problem z tym a tym. Nie wiecie jak to zrobić?"

"Przeczytaj google mośku"

"Zajrzyj do manual-a"

"Przecież jest w dokumentacji"

Bo tego typu odpowiedzi łatwo napisać, a pomóc - znacznie trudniej. Podejrzewam że 80% tego typu odpowiedzi pada żeby pokazać że to JA jestem taki obeznany, JA umiem wszystko najlepiej, a tak naprawdę, nie zna się odpowiedzi na zadane pytanie.

Wychodzę z bardzo linuksowego założenia: jeśli się na czymś znam, coś umiem, to dzielę się tą wiedzą. W granicach rozsądku oczywiście.

----------

## muchar

Rozwiązanie:

```
muchar@gamma muchar $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

kde-base/kdebase ~x86 

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86 

kde-base/kde ~x86

kde-base/kde-i18n ~x86

kde-base/arts ~x86

```

I po kłopocie.

----------

## _troll_

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Bo tego typu odpowiedzi łatwo napisać, a pomóc - znacznie trudniej. Podejrzewam że 80% tego typu odpowiedzi pada żeby pokazać że to JA jestem taki obeznany, JA umiem wszystko najlepiej, a tak naprawdę, nie zna się odpowiedzi na zadane pytanie.

 

Odpowiem pytaniem : to powiedz mi kto i dla kogo tworzy manuale? A moze sekcja pierwsza manow (nie 1M) jest dla developerow?

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Wychodzę z bardzo linuksowego założenia: jeśli się na czymś znam, coś umiem, to dzielę się tą wiedzą. W granicach rozsądku oczywiście.

 

Tu sie z Toba zgadzam! Ale chetnie porozmawiam na problemy natury nie-man'ualowej, bowiem to jest kwestia lenistwa.

A co do niewiedzy userow - chcesz powiedziec, ze wiekszosc z nich nie czyta man'ow i to jest okej, bo moga tutaj zadac pytanie? .......................   :Shocked:  intrygujace....................

I ostatnie (takie rzucone na szybko). Nie uwazam, aby stwierdzenia w stylu

'man emerge'

byly w zlym guscie! Wrecz przeciwnie. Przeciez faktycznie mozna niewiedziec gdzie szukac pomocy i dokumentacji. W ten sposob wskazuje sie gdzie jest 'wiedza'. I uwazasz ze to zle???? W ten sposob udziela sie odpowiedzi wskazujac gdzie jest rozwiazanie.....

----------

## no4b

Eh, daj rybakowi rybe to ja zje i bedzie glodny, naucz go lowuc ryby, a przestanie byc glodny. Tak samo bylo z moim odeslaniem do mana. Przeciez to jest podstawa. Wiadomobylo, ze takie cos MUSI byc w manie, a poto jest, zeby go przeczytac. Ja rozumiem, ktos nie zna angielskiego to moze to napisac i sie mu wyjasni, ja tez nie jestem obczaskany w angielskim...

A to jest typowa odpowiedz... ehh, no i co? nie pomoze? POMOZE.

----------

## gentoomil

khhe khe myślenie może i nie boli, ale niewprawnym.... szkodzi   :Wink: 

----------

